# FMA in Portland, Maine?



## TDelRosario (Aug 6, 2008)

Hello everyone!

One of my former students is moving to the Portland, Maine area in a few weeks. I tried to find a school for him to go to, but couldn't really find one on the interweb. I tried calling one of the martial arts schools in that area for help and the woman told me she didn't "know anything about Filipino." Wow! I'm going to send the owner an email to see if he knows of any schools, but I thought I'd ask all of you for help as well.

Thanks guys!

Trish


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 6, 2008)

Please consider contacting Jeff White at jeffw@wildblue.net. He trains in Hock Hochheim's CQC from Master Lyndon Johnson.

Hock Hochheim is going to have a seminar up (w/ Mark Shuey) there in Bangor, ME on Sept 27, 28.


Also, I knew James Talyor (Modern Arnis) who I think lives in York, ME.
I don't know if this info is still valid but here is his phone #: (207) 318-4266.

James used to host Tuhon Ray Dionaldo a few years back as well.

Tell them both that Guro Harold from Greensboro, NC says hi.


----------



## TDelRosario (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks!  I will definitely contact them for help!

Thanks again for yours!

Trish


----------



## arnisador (Aug 6, 2008)

You can try www.fmadatabase.com and see what they list! I'd contact someone in Mass. and ask for advice--thety may know some garage schools via seminar attendance.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 6, 2008)

Don't forget to check MT's sister site. www.FMATalk.com


----------

